# Not just the readings coming down..weight too!



## HelenHanfe (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,

Just wanted to report more positive news....

Following recent post on very positive results getting my BG readings down, at WeightWatchers tonight, have notched up more weight loss.

Since joining the forum, about 3 weeks ago, I've lost a stone - which makes five in total, from my heaviest !  

Want to shout from the roof tops.     Still have a ways to go, but I'm so, so pleased....had to share with somebody !!

Helen


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 23, 2013)

Well done Helen, that's a fantastic achievement!  

You can add your losses to the Total 2013 thread if you like, bump it up a bit.

I'll be going back into weight loss mode myself soon, having spent the summer maintaining what I've lost so far.  Another couple of stone and I'll get to the 'healthy' BMI range.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2013)

Excellent news Helen! Well done, that's a tremendous achievement!


----------

